# RS Feva racing in NW



## cahoonr (Jul 27, 2001)

SailNet -

A friend of mine and I bought RS Feva's last summer. We're teaching our kids to sail, and it's a great boat for that. We'd also like to teach them racing -- that's why we each bought one, to match. We'd love to do some fleet racing in them, with or without the kids.

Point of the thread -- We want to start an RS Feva fleet here in the NW. Would any of you NW RS Feva owners like to do some really low key racing in the Seattle area? Post to this or email me: [email protected].


----------

